# Self-tanner causes cancer?



## SagMaria (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone heard this? And does anyone know if one of those natural, organic lines manufactures a natural self-tanner?


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 23, 2007)

Its not going to give you more cancer than sitting in the sun would!

The rumours I have heard, are more specific to aerosol spray tans... as it is finer and can get into the bloodstream through the skin.  And i think its more to do with people who have them ALL the time.

But, I heard this AGES ago, and wasnt exactly from a reputable source.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 23, 2007)

i duno, i just read on another forum someone said they heard your computer can give you cancer. the only cancer giveing thing that really scares me is tobacco.. and im a smoker that wants to quite because i dont want to die that way or have respitory problems when im older..other than that i dont really worry much about every other cancer myth we are going to die no matter what so i dont worry myself with the things i have no control over.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL I always thought self-tanner was an _alternative_ to cancer!


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's one of those iffy studies but I'd still prefer to use an all-natural tanner....  BUT if I can't find one I guess using a lotion would be the best.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

Pretty soon Oxygen will give you cancer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's getting ridiculous the amount of things that will supposidly give cancer


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it would the same as those "studies" that said hairdye gave you cancer....

maybe it increases your risk by like 0.000000001% but very few things are linked DIRECTLY to cancer (smoking, excessive sun exposure, etc) because the nature of cancer is that many factors are needed for it to happen.  You could smoke all your life, and sit in the sun and bake and never get cancer, but then there are the ppl who religiously wear sunscreen and never smoke but then die from cancer....


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 26, 2007)

I think pretty much EVERYTHING at this point has been found to be carcinogenic... and if it hasn't been found to cause cancer yet, give it a couple years, it will be!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_I think pretty much EVERYTHING at this point has been found to be carcinogenic... and if it hasn't been found to cause cancer yet, give it a couple years, it will be!_

 
I was just about to say this. I have this theory that a lot of what doctors diagnose as cancer, isn't really cancer and is just something that they're not sure as to what it is. But I know that's pretty conspiracy theorist talking. 

The ait we breathe is full of carcinogens; just eat healthy, stay active, eat lots of antioxidants and try to take care of yourself it's really the only thiung to do with out going nutso.


----------



## dollbabybex (Mar 26, 2007)

oh god baked beans give you cancer... deoderant gives you cancer...
basically everything does... so were all apparantly gonna get it anyway! ha ha! so why worry


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 26, 2007)

pretty much everything is going to give us cancer.  every time I turn around something else is suspected of making people sick.  Honestly, if I listened to all of that I'd never have time to live my life in the first place!  Besides the obviously ones like smoking and eating too much garbage, I'm going to do what makes me happy, and sometimes that includes spray tan


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, I know everything out there is supposed to give us cancer but I'd like to try and avoid the things that I can, like I could never do without my cell or pc which are rumoured to cause cancer so I'd like to take other steps to prevent the things I can ike using natural deoderant and using natural self-tanner!


----------

